# Watches for hiking/outdoors - smart versus mechanical



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi all. Relatively new to the forums so bear with me. I’ve had a Garmin watch for the past three years or so and it’s fantastic for all outdoor activities, from hiking to triathlon. I’ve seen some mechanical watches on other parts of this forum being used for hiking, and some ‘hybrids’ too (like Alpina’s new AlpinerX). I’m curious, because I love wearing ‘traditional’ watches but I can’t imagine anything coming close to replacing my beloved Garmin.

Question is - can mechanical watches actually compete with smart watches as a hiking companion? And are these hybrid style watches worth it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Depending on what you need. If all you need is time so yes they can.
If you into more accurate information about yourself and environment n regular watches don't stand a chance..
Generally speaking mechanical watches can't compete with smartwatches or opposite is true.
They are as different as it can be and only common thing they have is time telling on the wrist functionality.
Hybrid watches are not mechanical. They are quartz with some added BT synchronization and on wrist data collection functionality.
They can't compete either because smartwatch is perfectly fine as stand alone device while hybrid device in most cases requires smartphone to get full functionality and there is no functionality expansion through apps. It's hardly different from having pocket watch and smartphone on your hike.


----------



## Peter_Nik (Dec 5, 2020)

You may try to find a cool analog watchface for your Garmin.
At least the latest Fenix smartwatches support anti-aliasing, so the hands look quite smooth.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

eudaimania said:


> Question is - can mechanical watches actually compete with smart watches as a hiking companion? And are these hybrid style watches worth it?


Compete? Depends on what you want. Smartwatches can (depending on the model) guide you via GPS, play music, let you call home, keep track of the weather, let you log your hike, etc. Straight-up mechanical watches let you forget all that stuff and get back to nature while helping remember when you need to head back to the car (and give rescuers an approximate time of death if you fall and the watch runs down).

Hybrid style watches worth it? IMO, not really, as they can't let you pack lighter (still need the phone) and still aren't as simple as regular watches. I suppose they'll let you log your hike's distance - but that'd be a very rough approximation since your step size while hiking will vary a lot more than if you were just walking in a park. The good thing is that they last a lot longer on a charge, but that's the only benefit I can think of.


----------



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> Depending on what you need. If all you need is time so yes they can.
> If you into more accurate information about yourself and environment n regular watches don't stand a chance..
> Generally speaking mechanical watches can't compete with smartwatches or opposite is true.
> They are as different as it can be and only common thing they have is time telling on the wrist functionality.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to respond. Sounds like best to stick to the smart watch, particularly on long hikes. The Garmin battery lasts for ages too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

eudaimania said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond. Sounds like best to stick to the smart watch, particularly on long hikes. The Garmin battery lasts for ages too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the Garmins will be fine on any reasonable hike. meaning between you start your day and get home. Even on longer ones you can pack charger cable/power bank/solar cell and have it topped for a next day. Garmins are really good at outdoors tracking and i can't think of any watch which can stand in same category without been connected to phone/cellular network. 
like if i go to the run i will go with my Samsung because it hands free affair and i don't need to take phone with me.
When i hike i have both phone and watch so it's less critical but on tougher hikes having hands free is again a best option. 
So as stand alone device smartwatch is a best choice!


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

IMHO they're too distinctly different for me to definitively say one over the other. Part of me likes tracking miles, speed, altitude. Yet there are many many times when I want to unplug from technology and just enjoy the natural environment as I trek.... stop and smell the roses so to speak. Smart watches definitely mentally / psychologically get in the way of this for me personally


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Casio protrek is pretty good. No fuss perfect time keeping. Compass barometer altimeter temperature global time solar and cheap


----------



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

kramer5150 said:


> IMHO they're too distinctly different for me to definitively say one over the other. Part of me likes tracking miles, speed, altitude. Yet there are many many times when I want to unplug from technology and just enjoy the natural environment as I trek.... stop and smell the roses so to speak. Smart watches definitely get in the way of this.


It's a good point I haven't previously appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

southswell said:


> Casio protrek is pretty good. No fuss perfect time keeping. Compass barometer altimeter temperature global time solar and cheap


These look like excellent hiking watches. I love the fenix line as they do pretty much anything you want them to do, but will have a closer look at these. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

As long as you hike daily, the battery on your automatic will not die.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

A Garmin can only be replaced by another Garmin.


----------



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

lvt said:


> A Garmin can only be replaced by another Garmin.


I feel this. I think I'm likely to just get the latest fenix. I can't even bring myself to get another one on the Garmin range, only the fenix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

kramer5150 said:


> IMHO they're too distinctly different for me to definitively say one over the other. Part of me likes tracking miles, speed, altitude. Yet there are many many times when I want to unplug from technology and just enjoy the natural environment as I trek.... stop and smell the roses so to speak. Smart watches definitely get in the way of this.


It's a mind set. I was asked by a friend how i deal with all these notifications and attention watch deserves and i asked in return what attention?
But i totally agree sometimes you do want to see some ticking hands and something simple.
I noticed in later times i gravitate to these more and more especially in the evening .


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

southswell said:


> Casio protrek is pretty good. No fuss perfect time keeping. Compass barometer altimeter temperature global time solar and cheap


Casio pro trek cost from 250$ and to 400$ depending on the model (strictly digital and i think it even goes up in some sapphire equipped ones but i am not sure. Analog digitals of top line cost way more). Cheap go for 150$ (triple sensor). I exclude fire sale prices.
Garmin starts from 300$ and Samsung from 270-330$. So price is not really far off.
As ABC Casio is far from perfect. Compass works only 1 min on new models and only 30 sec on older ones so you have to push button again and again, wait until it settles. It has bearing memory but you have to memorize rather thick manual.
Pressure is fine but it's not altitude corrected and vice versa thus you can forget about weather alarms if you climb more than 300-400m and you can forget about accurate altitude without constant calibration.
Casio makes fine watches but Garmin or Suunto for outdoor tracking/navigating purpose are far better.
Not to mention Garmin has GPS time function none of Protreks have.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lvt said:


> A Garmin can only be replaced by another Garmin.


This is true. I have a Forerunner that has a ton of functionality, most specifically ANT+ and the share-able Garmin Connect platform, that can't be matched by my AW. And if I were more invested in ANT+ accessories, I would've had a much harder time switching over to the AW.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Just read an article (yes some still read them) that reported that a biker hit a stump, was thrown over his handlebars, and rendered unconscious. His Apple Watch called 911 and reported that he was apparently unconscious. Amazing. So, if you have cellular coverage when out doing active things an Apple Watch certainly appears to be a useful safety measure.


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

When i'm out in the backcountry, i don't WANT to be connected. So timex quartz for me. If you can bear the thought of not logging your miles with satellite accuracy, ditch the phone, extra battery and solar charger. Saves a nice bit of weight. If you're hiking an established route, you can always manual enter stats later.

On my modern bike, i have a wahoo computer that logs everything and tells me what i need to know. On my vintage bike, i keep my phone in my back pocket logging the ride but wear a timex ironman for easy timekeeping.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

I hike only with my quartz watch. I want accurate time and that’s it. 
People survived the wilderness and have been hiking forever without all the fancy gear. I’m not talking climbing Everest but normal hiking. Compass, map, quartz watch and enjoy the oneness with nature. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Just read an article (yes some still read them) that reported that a biker hit a stump, was thrown over his handlebars, and rendered unconscious. His Apple Watch called 911 and reported that he was apparently unconscious. Amazing. So, if you have cellular coverage when out doing active things an Apple Watch certainly appears to be a useful safety measure.


Like any tool and smartwatches are tool watches there is a use of it. If people don't have use for a smartwatch yeah sure sundial is a way to go. Why even bother with watches. True outdoorsman can tall time by bear sounds and sun/moon position.

Rescue functions are cool and useful but in some remote places ( i know there is always comments about but when it go there is no network coverage) there is none. Still there is plenty of use in smartwatch. At least no less than in any regular one.
It will be cool to see GPS beacon smartwatch or similar. But for today there is none so it will be cool if smartwatch such as Apple could connect to such beacon and send distress signal no matter you have coverage or not. Frankly all it takes is to have beacon with such functionality and app on smartwatch.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

TgeekB said:


> I hike only with my quartz watch. I want accurate time and that’s it.
> People survived the wilderness and have been hiking forever without all the fancy gear. I’m not talking climbing Everest but normal hiking. Compass, map, quartz watch and enjoy the oneness with nature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


True outdoorsman use sun to tell time. Watches are such new and fragile.... Sun is the way to go. Watches for backyard hikers!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> True outdoorsman use sun to tell time. Watches are such new and fragile.... Sun is the way to go. Watches for backyard hikers!


Hey — even Mick Dundee used a watch (on someone else's wrist) lol


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

BarracksSi said:


> Hey — even Mick Dundee used a watch (on someone else's wrist) lol
> 
> View attachment 16379050


You call this a knife?
This is a knife! 

Great movie!


----------



## TennFishin (12 mo ago)

Apple Watch owner here. The concern over battery life with a connected device is warranted, Garmin, Polar, Suunto and the like can get many days while in watch / ABC mode and many hours in GPS mode. It is nice to have the connectivity for emergencies though. That is my struggle, I am probably going to switch back to Garmin for these reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

If you don't want to spend too much money on a smartwatch just for the battery life, Huawei has a watch with G-shock like armour and a 700mAh battery.


----------



## Dude0007 (11 mo ago)

For all intents and purposes, I would suggest buying Casio GW9400 Rangeman, as it is built like a tank.


----------

